

Skype on your home phone - matan_a
http://blogs.skype.com/en/2011/08/using_skype_from_your_home_phone.html

======
matan_a
Might be useful for Skype lovers. I personally just set up local numbers for
my overseas friends on Jajah and call direct without any hardware.

